
One month since a game dev started blogging: was it worth it? - handlingelect
https://staticcatgames.blogspot.com/2020/07/one-month-since-i-started-blogging.html
======
Insanity
Blogging can be fun for the reasons the author mentioned. I enjoy the research
and the conveying of information to others.

Sadly nowadays I often think of a topic and go reflect on "is this an
attractive topic?". So I don't write just for fun anymore on any topic that I
like - part of it is because of analytics. I can see which blogs get thousands
of views per month and which get barely anything.

These analytics for me kind of ruined just writing for fun. I know I probably
should not care about those numbers, but I do. When you spent hours working on
a blog and it gets 100 views in a month, it feels bad. Especially when a
quickly crafted blog gets 10x that. :)

I am consciously trying to just do it for the fun of it again. I'm also
convinced that when I learn a new topic and proceed to write about it, my
understanding deepens. That should be the real reward - the understanding.

Sadly I also think that nowadays blogging is a way of 'branding' oneself,
limiting what you can write about. You might not write a silly blog
criticizing the latest star wars, when you know your professional network
reads the blog. Blogging anonymously as was mentioned here on HN some weeks
ago might be a solution to this.

I'm rambling, good job on the first month!

